# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Khoảnh khắc tuần trăng mật

## minhnhat

*Khoảnh khắc tuần trăng mật* 



Trăng mật là khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ đầu tiên trong quãng thời gian sống chung của hai vợ chồng. Bạn có thể biến nó trở thành thiên đàng hạnh phúc của hai bạn nhưng cũng có thể biến nó thành địa ngục nếu như bạn sơ suất không chuẩn bị chu đáo cho nó.

Bận rộn với album ảnh cưới, mờ mắt với hàng đống việc cho chuyện cưới xin khiến nhiều đôi uyên ương không chuẩn bị kỹ cho kỳ trăng mật - khoảng thời gian bắt đầu cho việc sống chung. 

Và hệ quả là “trăng” đâu không thấy, chỉ thấy toàn “sao” với những bực tức, giận hờn, cãi cọ. Chuẩn bị kỹ càng cho kỳ du lịch trăng mật là một điều quan trọng không phải đôi uyên ương nào cũng nhận ra.



Hãy nhớ, đôi khi chỉ một cây nến, một bó hoa tươi cũng khiến cho khoảnh khắc mật ngọt trở thành hoàn hảo… 8 điểm sau là 8 điều bạn không nên quên, nếu muốn có một tuần trăng mật đáng nhớ. Tuần trăng mật chỉ có một lần trong đời. Hãy trân trọng, giữ gìn để những cảm xúc tinh khôi, trọn vẹn ấy luôn thăng hoa trong cuộc sống 



Tuần trăng mật vừa để nghỉ ngơi, vừa để hai bên khám phá về nhau. Và quan trọng hơn cả, đó là bước khởi đầu căn bản để cả hai cùng hướng đến xây dựng ngôi nhà thực sự hạnh phúc, bền vững cho cuộc sống hôn nhân tiếp theo khi cả bạn và anh ấy đã ý thức được trách nhiệm, tinh thần sẵn sàng chia sẻ, cảm thông với nhau lúc khó khăn, vất vả.

----------

